# Cycle and PCT critique for older man



## Maniacal (Jan 12, 2012)

This is for a 55 yr ~220lb 20%bf male who has been training for the last 40 years or so. This is effectively his first cycle (he did some inconsistently for short periods a long time ago). After a good amount of reading, I've assembled this plan. 

BULK
week 1 		400mg/w test enanthate,		10mg/d exemestane,	250IU 2/w HCG,	1000IU/d Vitamin E, 20mg/d dianabol,	Liver support
week 2 		400mg/w test enanthate,		10mg/d exemestane,	250IU 2/w HCG,	1000IU/d Vitamin E, 20mg/d dianabol,	Liver support
week 3 		400mg/w test enanthate,		10mg/d exemestane,	250IU 2/w HCG,	1000IU/d Vitamin E, 20mg/d dianabol,	Liver support
week 4 		400mg/w test enanthate,		10mg/d exemestane,	250IU 2/w HCG,	1000IU/d Vitamin E, 20mg/d dianabol,	Liver support
week 5 		400mg/w test enanthate,		10mg/d exemestane,	250IU 2/w HCG,	1000IU/d Vitamin E, 	
week 6 		400mg/w test enanthate,		10mg/d exemestane,	250IU 2/w HCG,	1000IU/d Vitamin E, 	
week 7 		400mg/w test enanthate,		10mg/d exemestane,	250IU 2/w HCG,	1000IU/d Vitamin E, 
week 8 		400mg/w test enanthate,		10mg/d exemestane,	250IU 2/w HCG,	1000IU/d Vitamin E, 	
week 9 		400mg/w test enanthate,		10mg/d exemestane,	250IU 2/w HCG,	1000IU/d Vitamin E, 	
week 10		400mg/w test enanthate,		10mg/d exemestane,	250IU 2/w HCG,	1000IU/d Vitamin E, 
week 11		400mg/w test enanthate,		10mg/d exemestane,	250IU 2/w HCG,	1000IU/d Vitamin E, 	
week 12		400mg/w test enanthate,		10mg/d exemestane,	250IU 2/w HCG,	1000IU/d Vitamin E, 

PCT
week 13		20mg/d tamoxifen,	20mg/d exemestane,	
week 14		20mg/d tamoxifen,	20mg/d exemestane,	
week 15		20mg/d tamoxifen,	20mg/d exemestane,	
week 16		20mg/d tamoxifen,	20mg/d exemestane,	
week 17		20mg/d tamoxifen,		
week 18		20mg/d tamoxifen,		

If he gets puffy/tender nipples, acne, excess water, he will increase exemestane. If he gets joint or erectile problems, he will halve exemestane.

My questions are:

Should the HCG be discontinued at the same time as test-e, should the HCG dose be increased on weeks 11 and 12, or should the HCG be continued and increased into weeks 13, 14, 15?
Should tamoxifen, or a half dose of both tamoxifen and clomid be used?
Should the entire cycle be made much shorter?

I appreciate any input at all.


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 13, 2012)

Some would wait 2wks once discounting TEST ENAN before starting PCT. Also, HCG should be run up until your PCT begins. Dosages are fine.


----------



## PRIDE (Jan 13, 2012)

ProFIT said:


> Some would wait 2wks once discounting TEST ENAN before starting PCT. Also, HCG should be run up until your PCT begins. Dosages are fine.



Agreed.


----------

